# UFO sightings & enthusiasts



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a big interest in UFO and related issues.
Thought it might be cool to share some opinions and thoughts. If any1 has seen any UFO's please tell us about the story? Also is there any groups or communities out there of UFO interested people?


----------



## nathancl (Apr 20, 2011)

I saw a UFO in the tennant creek area of the Northern Territory last year, we had stopped the car at a rediculous hour of the morning (say 2 or 3) and turned off all the lights and were looking up at the sky when we noticed that 2 of the "stars" were zipping very quickly back and forth and not just by a small distance either these things where moving a fair distance and very quickly but in a constant back and forth motion. couldnt explain it any other way except for aliens lol

I would have loved to have gone down to Wycliffe Wells but unfortunately didnt have time for that.


----------



## dossy (Apr 20, 2011)

might have to lay off the grog while your driveing 

i am still waiting for some1 to proove to me that they are around


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

i have seen some interesting things the weirdest one was a silver sphere in the sky that my friend and I saw off the coast whilst near Nth Narabeen.
I have some cool docos also.

Dossy you should check out erich von daniken. He has some cool theories.


----------



## Australis (Apr 20, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> I have some cool docos also.



Please don't say "ancient aliens"


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 20, 2011)

Have you watched the Ancient Aliens doco, it's pretty good



Australis said:


> Please don't say "ancient aliens"


 Lol


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

Australis said:


> Please don't say "ancient aliens"


 
hehe I do have that 6 part series. Also have heaps of national geographic ones on universe, ex military people coming forward and spilling the beans, docos on science and astronomy. Also heaps on history and egyptian, mayan and incan stuff.


----------



## python_boy (Apr 20, 2011)

ive scene a orange ball about 50m circle floating above my house, it was bright orange and glowing and hovering above my house about 100-300mtrs up then out of no where...it vanished?


----------



## Australis (Apr 20, 2011)

Every "point" raised in Ancient Aliens has easily been debunked.

Unfortunately for UFO buffs, zero evidence exists for Aliens visiting
in UFOs lol.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

2 of my best mates saw a glowing (shimmering) silver ball in the sky in bondi and they said it seemed to vanish or go invisible in front of their eyes. I believe them but i would have loved to see it for myself


----------



## python_boy (Apr 20, 2011)

that the same thing that happened to me, real weird:S but my friends don't believe me>.<


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah alot of people i talk to or docos i watch discuss what appears to be the dematerialisation of these ufos. Apparently alot of people mention katoomba and the bluemountains to be a hot spot for activity


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 20, 2011)

Australis said:


> Every "point" raised in Ancient Aliens has easily been debunked.
> 
> Unfortunately for UFO buffs, zero evidence exists for Aliens visiting
> in UFOs lol.


Debunked by who, Christians and archeologists who both have vested interests in keeping the past the way they want it.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2011)

dossy said:


> might have to lay off the grog while your driveing
> 
> i am still waiting for some1 to proove to me that they are around


 
You can't be serious?

If we think we're the only ones in existence in the vast and unfathomable universes then we truly not in touch with reality. It's only a matter of time before one finds the other. We're truly limited by our reach (eg satellites, unmanned crafts and basically just our morality). 

The funny thing I find is that many people from Christian "faiths" can't come to accept this, but will gladly jump on some wild story about a bloke coming back from the dead :lol:


----------



## saximus (Apr 20, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Debunked by who, Christians and archeologists who both have vested interests in keeping the past the way they want it.


 lol


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 20, 2011)

Don't know what it is hence unidentified....

Looking up at the stars in Eucla WA a couple of years ago admiring them with the wife when we suddenly noticed one of them shift fast to the right and turn orange from white then just faded away. It had been stationary for the 20 mins we have been watching so it really caught our eye. Definitely wasn't a plane due to the high altitude as we watched a plane go past not more than 10 mins before the unexplained phenomenon.


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 20, 2011)

Moosey, you always do put things into perspective!


----------



## discomat (Apr 20, 2011)

is anyone here familiar with the disclosure project?


----------



## Braidotti (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anyone have any panther or bigfoot stories ?


----------



## sookie (Apr 20, 2011)

I believe........and the truth is out there somewhere.but if you were from an advanced civilisation that had mastered the line of time and space to travel thru eons of time just to get here and find out what kind of barbaric species we are,well i'd fly the hell away from here as fast as my little ufo would take me.and pray that no one had noticed me.as far as i think humanity would be the biggest bum species in the universe......hey buddy gotta smoke........kind of species.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2011)

:lol: they'd land and say to each other "Look, the apes still exist in their monkey-mentality form"


----------



## DanNG (Apr 20, 2011)

seen one a year or so ago.. at dawn. My partner could see a reflection in the pool when in the kitchen.. went outside and up in the sky was two glowing balls... very high altitude.. called me out of bed.. so I had a look.. and yep it was really weird.. it kind of had a shimmering veil under it? Best way to describe it.. going from the distance it looked like it could have been in the upper atmosphere / space... It would disappear.. and then re-appear at the other end of the sky/horizon. (ie massive distance travelled instantly)
anyway the strange thing is I went to get a camera to take photos... Nikon D300.. and it wouldn't turn on! replaced batteries, memory cards.. nothing would get it to work. Grabbed a video camera.. same thing.. then a point and shoot camera.. same deal. Then it disappeared. After is disappeared the cameras started working again!


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

discomat said:


> is anyone here familiar with the disclosure project?


 
yeah i think its awesome


----------



## giglamesh (Apr 20, 2011)

YouTube - UFO mainstream media coverage MASS SIGHTINGS taking place
first one that are simply multistage rockets miss-firing or loosing control, Russia, Norway 2009 and China 2010. They look very cool and have a cool explanation too. 
but the one over Jerusalem is freaky or maybe its


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

cool video gilgamesh.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 20, 2011)

Australis said:


> Its easily debunked by any rational thinking person (no offense but that obviously counts Christians out).


 Sorry, but if you think humans are the highest intelligence in the universe that is totally irrational.


----------



## Australis (Apr 20, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Sorry, but if you think humans are the highest intelligence in the universe that is totally irrational.


 
I'm not saying humans are or aren't, (im unsure why you even said that).


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

some more cool info about the blue mountain underground base:
Blue Mountains Triangle - Book Excerpts


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 20, 2011)

Australis said:


> I'm not saying humans are or aren't, (im unsure why you even said that).


 Well what are you saying, that there could have been no higher intelligence than us thousands of years ago. I will say, I thought some of the theories were grasping at straws and the guy that couldn't say extraterrestrial properly really annoyed me, but some of the theories it put forward were thought provoking.


----------



## saximus (Apr 20, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Sorry, but if you think humans are the highest intelligence in the universe that is totally irrational.


 He never mentioned that he thinks humans are the highest intelligence in the universe. He said there is no evidence that aliens have visited Earth not that they don't exist. As Dawkins put it, if there are a billion billion planets in the universe (a conservative estimate) and there is a one in a billion chance that any of them support life then it follows that we could expect a billion of them to contain life. However, the chances of them having the technology to create a means of travel that would allow them to even find us, let alone come and visit seems a little absurd. The fact that there is exactly no evidence proving that they ever has goes to reinforce this point

PS I haven't seen this "documentary" so can't comment on the validity on any of the points brought up in it


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2011)

Australis said:


> I'm not saying humans are or aren't, (im unsure why you even said that).


 
But you seriously think we're the only ones around? :lol: I really don't get it.

Even on Earth we haven't found every single species (not even close)...so what makes you so sure we've got the light-years of universe out there covered? No way in hell 

Don't you also love the way I use fictional places like "Hell" as some sort of reference, I might start saying "no way in Valhalla!"


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

alot of good opinions on here!!! Keep em coming. Im sure we can keep this a civil conversation 
Some researchers think that many intelligent human civilisations have developed and died over10's of thousands of years.

It is interesting to think what our world rulers are keeping from us.
If aliens were not friendly we would be dead, If they were trying to help us why wouldn;t they just drop and help us. I think the rulers of the world tell us what we need to hear or want to hear. They release a little bit of info and tech to the people but keep the secret stuff that could dramatically change the world for good to themselves. Same thing as non oil based fuel source. There has been a full on power sourced ready and tested since the 50's but we are denied the technology so the world runners can make money off us.

Also from things i have read and watched people seem to state that there are many types of aliens not just the "greys" as we would think


----------



## saximus (Apr 20, 2011)

Is this where we all don our foil hats and drink the Kool-Aid?
Sorry Grog I couldn't help myself. So do you think that SETI have probably found proof of intelligent life and are just keeping it from the world?


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

No mate Seti is privately funded and is rather small compared to operations and organisations that I was talking about. They are all about awareness and delivering the truth to the people. THats why they started in the first place. THey have even stated that they have searched only the smallest bit in the grand scale of things.


----------



## saximus (Apr 20, 2011)

Of course. It would take a hell of a lot of money (unnecessary?) to cover any reasonable area of the universe.
Also don't forget that, even travelling at the speed of light, it would take millions of years to reach anything interesting. So these aliens not only would have to be advanced enough to create flying spaceships capable of travelling across the universe, they also would have had to have done it millions of years ago for people to be seeing them now...


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2011)

saximus said:


> Of course. It would take a hell of a lot of money (unnecessary?) to cover any reasonable area of the universe.
> Also don't forget that, even travelling at the speed of light, it would take millions of years to reach anything interesting. So these aliens not only would have to be advanced enough to create flying spaceships capable of travelling across the universe, they also would have had to have done it millions of years ago for people to be seeing them now...



They might very well be dumber than us and haven't discovered the wheel yet :lol:


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

saximus said:


> Of course. It would take a hell of a lot of money (unnecessary?) to cover any reasonable area of the universe.
> Also don't forget that, even travelling at the speed of light, it would take millions of years to reach anything interesting. So these aliens not only would have to be advanced enough to create flying spaceships capable of travelling across the universe, they also would have had to have done it millions of years ago for people to be seeing them now...


 
This is a good point mate. Yes alot of unncessary money has been put into seti and other space programs such as nasa. Universe is so vast that we really can't comprehend it. Therefore searching for aliens or ufo's seems to be a waste. It is incredible to think what their ships must be capable of doing especially back all that time ago. Their study of time and technology would look like 2x2=13 to us. We are still operating on rules and theories based from quite a while ago. I'm sure many have been silenced along the way to keep this situation under control


----------



## saximus (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha exactly Moose. They may still even be at the bacterial stage or (more likely) have just evolved into something entirely different that has no need for technology and therefore no ability to create space ships.
Grog, 2x2=4 no matter what planet you come from. I agree that we are operating on practices and concepts from years ago because they are the best we have to work with. We have grown and will continue to grow at an exponential rate in our knowledge and understanding of the universe and its laws but there are some things that are absolute. I think I see your point though. As Arthur C. Clarke put it - "Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic"


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

I can agree with that Saximus. 
I just personally feel that if the governments of the world opened up on the subject we could advance even faster in relation to science, universe study, health etc


----------



## saximus (Apr 20, 2011)

If these things do exist/occur on a regular basis and it is the government covering it all up what do they have to gain by doing so?

By the way sorry if I've driven this in a different direction from what you were hoping. I can shut up if you want...


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

money and control. I don't want to get too far off the topic but the government rulers keep all the info and they tell the media what to tell us. We believe it coz we don't know any better. This way we don't speak up or cause any problems, we just abide by what we think is real.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 20, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> You can't be serious?
> 
> If we think we're the only ones in existence in the vast and unfathomable universes then we truly not in touch with reality. It's only a matter of time before one finds the other. We're truly limited by our reach (eg satellites, unmanned crafts and basically just our morality).
> 
> The funny thing I find is that many people from Christian "faiths" can't come to accept this, but will gladly jump on some wild story about a bloke coming back from the dead :lol:


 
Hang on a second... Are you saying you're so closed minded that there actually HAS to be life out there... an open minded person would suggest there is NO life anywhere else out there - despite probability - after all only a narrow minded person would dispute the fact that there may actually be NO other life elsewhere. 

Open your mind Moose... don't fall into the category of 'we're so insignificant that there has to be something else out there to make our lives worthwhile' - it's almost as good as trying to believe in something created us!!!

Never-the-less - a UFO is only a UFO until it is identified.

I believe I saw a UFO - however - I am not suggesting it was alien - it was merely unidentified - I was also very young at the time - though my older brother and two others saw it as well, but I can't be sure what it was - all I can say was it was night, it was late, and I saw an object float between 'stars'. 

I also once saw five pointed stars 'winking' at me at a similar age - though I did have a serious fever at the time!


----------



## CamdeJong (Apr 20, 2011)

The stories I generally hear mirror everything here - "stars" moving quickly and erratically, balls of orange light and so on. Personally I think a lot of this can be explained climatically. Light affects matter and can be affected by matter; I imagine, in at least some cases, that air currents and other compounds in the air could affect what we see above us, in a similar way to mirages etc. 
I do, however, believe that there is no logic behind the Idea that the Earth's capacity for life is singular. There are hundreds of billions of galaxies in the universe, each containing many billions of stars and therefore planets. The currently accepted Big Bang Theory puts the universe at around 13.7 Ga (billion years old or Giga annum) and earth at around 4 Ga so, even if it took 9 billion years for the universe's energy to be low enough to facilitate life there is no way we're alone in a dimension of such massive proportions, in respect to time, space, matter and energy. 
Even Creationists are in my opinion kidding themselves - to think that God would create such a massive masterpiece, only to populate one miniscule rock with us!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Hang on a second... Are you saying you're so closed minded that there actually HAS to be life out there... an open minded person would suggest there is NO life anywhere else out there - despite probability - after all only a narrow minded person would dispute the fact that there may actually be NO other life elsewhere.
> 
> Open your mind Moose... don't fall into the category of 'we're so insignificant that there has to be something else out there to make our lives worthwhile' - it's almost as good as trying to believe in something created us!!!
> 
> ...



I'm totally confused now :lol:

I gather you're trying to jerk my gherkin


----------



## CamdeJong (Apr 20, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Hang on a second... Are you saying you're so closed minded that there actually HAS to be life out there... an open minded person would suggest there is NO life anywhere else out there - despite probability - after all only a narrow minded person would dispute the fact that there may actually be NO other life elsewhere.



Why would an open minded person say that?


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

CamdeJong said:


> The stories I generally hear mirror everything here - "stars" moving quickly and erratically, balls of orange light and so on. Personally I think a lot of this can be explained climatically. Light affects matter and can be affected by matter; I imagine, in at least some cases, that air currents and other compounds in the air could affect what we see above us, in a similar way to mirages etc.
> I do, however, believe that there is no logic behind the Idea that the Earth's capacity for life is singular. There are hundreds of billions of galaxies in the universe, each containing many billions of stars and therefore planets. The currently accepted Big Bang Theory puts the universe at around 13.7 Ga (billion years old or Giga annum) and earth at around 4 Ga so, even if it took 9 billion years for the universe's energy to be low enough to facilitate life there is no way we're alone in a dimension of such massive proportions, in respect to time, space, matter and energy.
> Even Creationists are in my opinion kidding themselves - to think that God would create such a massive masterpiece, only to populate one miniscule rock with us!


 
well there is meant to be approx 1 billion galaxies with approx 1 billion stars in each one. Each star can contain its own planets and moons.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 20, 2011)

python_boy said:


> ive scene a orange ball about 50m circle floating above my house, it was bright orange and glowing and hovering above my house about 100-300mtrs up then out of no where...it vanished?


 
That was probably not a UFO but a phenomenon called ball lightning. _Ball lightning is a proposed atmospheric electrical phenomenon of which little is known. The term refers to reports of luminous, usually spherical objects which vary from pea-sized to several metres in diameter. It is usually associated with thunderstorms, but lasts considerably longer than the split-second flash of a lightning bolt. Many of the early reports say that the ball eventually explodes, sometimes with fatal consequences, leaving behind the odor of sulfur. There are records of free-floating glowing balls that occur in total absence of thunderclouds. This occurs commonly in the valley of Hessdalen, Norway. One recent theory suggests that these light balls (Hessdalen Lights) are produced by the ionization of air and dust by alpha particles during radon decay in the dusty atmosphere.
Laboratory experiments have produced effects that are visually similar to reports of ball lightning, but it is presently unknown whether these are actually related to any naturally occurring phenomenon. Scientific data on natural ball lightning are scarce owing to its infrequency and unpredictability. The presumption of its existence is based on reported public sightings, and has therefore produced somewhat inconsistent findings. Given inconsistencies and the lack of reliable data, the true nature of ball lightning is still unknown. Until recently, ball lightning was often regarded as a fantasy or a hoax, but some serious scientific discussions and theories have attempted to explain it./I]

I believe that there are intelligent life forms out there. Think about it. There are 9 planets in our solar system (lets just include pluto for the sake of this) not to mention many moons, asteroids and dwarf planets. There are billions upon billions of solar systems in our galaxy, and there are over 3000 Galaxies that we've been able to see from here, but there are without a doubt many more. All in all I'm sure that there is a planet with intelligent life out there somewhere!
As for regular life on planets, its already been proven. Fossils of small worm like creatures have been found in meteorites._


----------



## Australis (Apr 20, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> But you seriously think we're the only ones around? :lol: I really don't get it.



I didn't say anything about this.



moosenoose said:


> Even on Earth we haven't found every single species (not even close)...so what makes you so sure we've got the light-years of universe out there covered? No way in hell



Or this.

I'm just saying there is zero evidence, for aliens visiting us.. 

If the best people can do (not you moose) is to say the reason there is no evidence is because of some international conspiracy to hide all the evidence.. the whole thing becomes "faith based" belief in something where a complete lack of evidence exists to support it.


'There is as much evidence to support a belief in unicorns 
If anyone asks me for evidence.. ill promptly inform them the government is with holding it all haha.


----------



## CamdeJong (Apr 20, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> well there is meant to be approx 1 billion galaxies with approx 1 billion stars in each one. Each star can contain its own planets and moons.


 
Depends where you look, what I said is as I've been taught by a professor of astronomy and geology at JCU but as he says there's an almost constant change of knowledge and possibly even a paradigm shift in the field at present, because there's really no way to be sure. Things that occur outside the lifespan of a person, or even a thousand lifespans, are hard to calculate.

That wasn't exactly the crux of my post by the way...


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2011)

That's fair enough Australis, I must have just misinterpreted what you wrote. I'm not suggesting we've had a genuine visit from an inter-planetary worm in the past either...but I wouldn't be totally skeptical to the possibility of it happening at some stage in the future. There has been some pretty good fakes around the place.

The one thing about disclosing the possibility of life on other planets is it defies the basic principal and foundation of religion. To provide actual rock-solid proof could be extremely destructive to the balance of things....I mean there are a lot of wars out there being hard fought at the moment because someone got a better divine message than the other person :lol:

What I find is a little amusing is the American law that actually states you can be imprisoned and fined if you fiddle with an alien or their belongings  The Extra-Terrestrial Exposure Law - NASA (Title 14, Section 1211 of the CFF)

Personally, I thought the fine was far more than 1year or a $5000 fine - I'd be definitely going up for an autograph at that price!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 20, 2011)

CamdeJong said:


> Why would an open minded person say that?


 
Because an open minded person is willing to challenge convention so that we can open the way for alternative ways of thinking - therefore if the common way of thinking is 'there's life out there' then the alternate should justifiably be - there's no life out there... other than here... So you'd actually have to have an 'open mind' to believe this - that is why an open minded person would say this.

Now if you don't mind, I'm off to watch the X-Files.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Because an open minded person is willing to challenge convention so that we can open the way for alternative ways of thinking - therefore if the common way of thinking is 'there's life out there' then the alternate should justifiably be - there's no life out there... other than here... So you'd actually have to have an 'open mind' to believe this - that is why an open minded person would say this.
> 
> Now if you don't mind, I'm off to watch the X-Files.



No no you don't Slim, not that easy to run off to the DVD player! :lol: ......that's called being extremely irrational, pig-headed and completely shutting the door on being open-minded. If you are totally close minded you'll believe we're the be-all and end-all. Quite possibly the same bunch out there who are out there squealing that man has single-handedly caused the change in the Earth's climate :lol:


----------



## CamdeJong (Apr 20, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Because an open minded person is willing to challenge convention so that we can open the way for alternative ways of thinking - therefore if the common way of thinking is 'there's life out there' then the alternate should justifiably be - there's no life out there... other than here... So you'd actually have to have an 'open mind' to believe this - that is why an open minded person would say this.
> 
> Now if you don't mind, I'm off to watch the X-Files.


 
I realise that, I just don't think that the "life is out there" idea is the common way of thinking, I hear a lot more of the other way around - and I don't get what's wrong with either of those being one's opinion. Whether it's the accepted idea or not doesn't matter to the individual. Enjoy your show, I'm gonna stick to Scrubs for tonight =)


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 20, 2011)

All you disbelievers, here's proof fresh in the news today! : )
'Dead alien' found in Siberian snow after 'glowing pink and blue lights' crash from sky | Space, Military and Medicine | News.com.au


----------



## bigi (Apr 20, 2011)

I had bigfoot walk thru my backyard today, i yelled at him
get out of here and get a haircut you big oath


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 20, 2011)

Aliens have not landed on earth, they only orbit in the sky.... Chuck Norris don't allow them to land!!!


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

If the best people can do (not you moose) is to say the reason there is no evidence is because of some international conspiracy to hide all the evidence.. the whole thing becomes "faith based" belief in something where a complete lack of evidence exists to support it.

'There is as much evidence to support a belief in unicorns 
If anyone asks me for evidence.. ill promptly inform them the government is with holding it all haha.[/QUOTE]

There is evidence everywhere regarding aliens. Just gotta open your eyes and ears. We are not saying all info is held back. Some of it is put out there but the main stuff is definately held back. If you can't realise this than you are falling right into place for them. Have you done any proper research on this?

also the vatican has stated that a belief in aliens does not go against an belief in god. If they can say this then there must be some crazy stuff hidden in the vatican vaults.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 20, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> No no you don't Slim, not that easy to run off to the DVD player! :lol: ......that's called being extremely irrational, pig-headed and completely shutting the door on being open-minded. If you are totally close minded you'll believe we're the be-all and end-all. Quite possibly the same bunch out there who are out there squealing that man has single-handedly caused the change in the Earth's climate :lol:


 
Now now Moosey woosey... Don't get your panties all twisted up in a knot - it makes them hard to wash...

So - I watched the X-Files pilot show... I can't say there was any proof there.

As for me being pig headed and irrational - that's exactly what an Aires would say...

I don't believe we're the be-all and end-all... and I also believe cows added to climate change - significantly 

But I don't have to believe life exists on other planets - do I?

Does that make me narrow minded if that is the case???

Maybe I believe life in other planes... or branes... who knows.... do you?? So - that makes me open minded


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 20, 2011)

A few years ago I saw a cloud-white object flying throughout the sky... with a 'jetstream' behind it, like the ones you see in jet planes. It moved differently to the clouds... this was in a rural town in Melbourne, of which the name was 'Yacadanda' or something...


----------



## Australis (Apr 20, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> *There is evidence everywhere regarding aliens*. Just gotta open your eyes and ears. We are not saying all info is held back. Some of it is put out there but the main stuff is definately held back. If you can't realise this than you are falling right into place for them. Have you done any proper research on this?.



Please show me some (any) evidence. 




Grogshla said:


> also the vatican has stated that a belief in aliens does not go against an belief in god. If they can say this then there must be some crazy stuff hidden in the vatican vaults.



I find your conclusion that a Vatican statement saying belief in Aliens (an unproven entity) doesn't go against a belief in god (another unproven entity) is tantamount to the Vatican hiding evidence in their vaults a pretty big leap. 
The "Vatican" has also stated on more than one occasion that they concede the reality of evolution as fact. However i don't see this as evidence they (the Vatican) have evolution related evidence hidden away in vaults


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

Australis said:


> Please show me some (any) evidence.
> 
> 
> I find your conclusion that a Vatican statement saying belief in Aliens (an unproven entity) doesn't go against a belief in god (another unproven entity) is tantamount to the Vatican hiding evidence in their vaults a pretty big leap.
> The "Vatican" has also stated on more than one occasion that they concede the reality of evolution as fact. However i don't see this as evidence they (the Vatican) have evolution related evidence hidden away in vaults



There are numerous interviews, docos and documents. Research for yourself. 2 good movies to watch are: fastwalker disclosure and ancient aliens 6 part series. You will get evidence there. 

Well Jesus did exist. He was a flesh and blood man. He is pretty important to the Vatican and the religion (even though he is different to god) so I dont think that its fair to say that its an (unproven entity). It is an interesting point. As for aliens well i think the vatican fears that it is losing its "hold" on its followers. I think they realise that as we evolve so should our science and our imagination.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 20, 2011)

havent read the whole thread as it scares me a little, but here you all go, fresh from todays newspaper:

'Dead alien' found in Siberian snow - The West Australian


----------



## slim6y (Apr 20, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> havent read the whole thread as it scares me a little, but here you all go, fresh from todays newspaper:
> 
> 'Dead alien' found in Siberian snow - The West Australian


 
Siberian “Dead alien” fake &mdash; RT


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah looked a little fake plus to find it on its own with nothing around it just lying ONTOP of snow and not buried in it is stupid


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 20, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Siberian “Dead alien” fake &mdash; RT



but it was in the paper it has to be true


----------



## Australis (Apr 20, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> There are numerous interviews, docos and documents. Research for yourself. 2 good movies to watch are: fastwalker disclosure and ancient aliens 6 part series. You will get evidence there.



The _ancient aliens_ series has been debunked, and it never provided ANY evidence to begin with. From what ive read, even people totally into "ufology" don't take it seriously.

I don't think ive seen _fastwalker disclosure_, though if its of the same caliber as 
_ancient aliens_ i wont be bothering. 




Grogshla said:


> Well Jesus did exist. He was a flesh and blood man. He is pretty important to the Vatican and the religion (even though he is different to god) so I dont think that its fair to say that its an (unproven entity). It is an interesting point. As for aliens well i think the vatican fears that it is losing its "hold" on its followers. I think they realise that as we evolve so should our science and our imagination.



Why bring up "Jesus" if as you say its different to god (many theists would disagree), therefore unrelated to what i posted.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 20, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> Well Jesus did exist. He was a flesh and blood man. He is pretty important to the Vatican and the religion (even though he is different to god) so I dont think that its fair to say that its an (unproven entity). It is an interesting point. As for aliens well i think the vatican fears that it is losing its "hold" on its followers. I think they realise that as we evolve so should our science and our imagination.


 
Lets break this down....
JESUS

Jesus's dad lives in the sky/space
He was born through artificial insemination, technology not available at the time
At the time of his birth there was a bright light in the sky pointing out to three witnesses to where he was
He had powers like ET
He died..
Later on he went back into the sky??? His body could not be found....


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
JESUS was an ancient ALIEN!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

Australis said:


> The _ancient aliens_ series has been debunked, and it never provided ANY evidence to begin with. From what ive read, even people totally into "ufology" don't take it seriously.
> 
> I don't think ive seen _fastwalker disclosure_, though if its of the same caliber as
> _ancient aliens_ i wont be bothering.
> ...





Dude if you don't want to watch it then don't get involved. This is for Ufo Enthusiasts and people who want to talk more on them not debate and cause arguments. I respect your opinion though even though it is very different to mine.

What is god? Its all down to an individual this is why people must agree to disagree. 
it is interesting that in every ancient religious text gods came down from the stars at the beginning.



Red-Ink said:


> Lets break this down....
> JESUS
> 
> Jesus's dad lives in the sky/space
> ...


 
James cameron made a film called The lost tomb of jesus. You should watch it mate!! It is a blow out they actually find jesus' family tomb


----------



## jeremy_88 (Apr 20, 2011)

FBI — Guy Hottel Part 1 of 1


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

jeremy_88 said:


> FBI — Guy Hottel Part 1 of 1


 
interesting stuff mate!


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 20, 2011)

I want to believe but until there are proven beyond doubt that there is a sighting I can't.

There was a news article on yahoo today about a dead alien being found in Siberia in an area where there have been sightings. It looked like a pretty awful attempt at a hoax to me. It was small and looked like it had been carved out of polystyrene and then painted. If it was real why didn't they take it to the authorities.


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 20, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Aliens have not landed on earth, they only orbit in the sky.... Chuck Norris don't allow them to land!!!


Everyone knows they are just waiting for Chuck Norris to die before they invade.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe Chuck Norris Is an Alien


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 20, 2011)

I convinced one of my ex girlfriends that she was regularly seeing ufos moving across the sky....years later i told her that they were infact satellites lol.
So many people see satellites moving across the sky at night and think there ufos because they change there directions etc.
Spend a night looking up at the sky and youll probably see several..


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Now now Moosey woosey... Don't get your panties all twisted up in a knot - it makes them hard to wash...
> 
> So - I watched the X-Files pilot show... I can't say there was any proof there.
> 
> ...



I'm a Gemini Slim, I'm both irrational and rational all rolled into one


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 20, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> some more cool info about the blue mountain underground base:
> Blue Mountains Triangle - Book Excerpts


This link has a fair bit to say about the Blue Mountains and the bush land surrounding the Putty road, I have spent a hell of a lot of time deep in the bush in both these areas and have never seen anything i could relate to extra terrestrial activity. Im kinda bummed coz I find this topic extremely interesting and now feel ive missed out on an interesting experience. Oh well, atleast i know i havent been probed..


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> This link has a fair bit to say about the Blue Mountains and the bush land surrounding the Putty road, I have spent a hell of a lot of time deep in the bush in both these areas and have never seen anything i could relate to extra terrestrial activity. Im kinda bummed coz I find this topic extremely interesting and now feel ive missed out on an interesting experience. Oh well, atleast i know i havent been probed..


 
I would love to get up there and go for a few walks and stuff. There is probably more theories on it out there but I came across that page and I found it interesting. Well They say it's underground so who really knows where it could be. You'd really need to fly a plane over all the mountains and see if you can see anything weird.


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 20, 2011)

Weirdest thing i saw in the Blue Mountains was a small yellow helicopter spent an hour or more hovering around the cliffs at Kadanga? wall, then it very carefully eased its way into a cave barely big enough to fit the helicopter where it landed and powered down for about 20 mins then fired up again carefully hovered out and took of into the great blue yonder. It was about 45c thatday and we jumped into the ute to head home for the day and the temp plumeted that far thatin about 30 minutes we had 3 inches of slushy snow on the windscreen.
Thats it, no UFOs no yowies and no panthers.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah that seems a bit odd!
Crazy weather man!


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 20, 2011)

Might have been aliens doing it, good excuse to drink Bundy anyway. If you ever get to take a walk around the the Putty Valley watch your step, there is that many tiger snakes around there it aint funny.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

wow i will keep that in mind. I really do need to read up on ven local snakes.


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 20, 2011)

HA HA, the trouble is where do you look? look up get bitten by a tiger, look down and miss all the UFOs. Maybe thats why i didnt see any, to busy stepping over the snakes.

Hey Groshla, ever read about an object crashing into a dam at Guyra, apparently bored a hole a fair few meters into the bedrock in the bottom of the dam. I have a book about it somewhere, might be right up your alley.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 20, 2011)

saximus said:


> If these things do exist/occur on a regular basis and it is the government covering it all up what do they have to gain by doing so?


 
keeping the piece. can you imagine what would happen to people's belief system if alternative life forms were found to have visited us? it would be one more step in the proof of the evolutionary process and all the believers in god/Allah/Buddah etc would debunc it as another attempt at western propaganda to undermine the eastern countries philosophies.

I also think many people just wouldn't believe it at first. plus they would have to reveal everything but they would wnat investigate any advanced technologies to get an edge over any preceived enemies.


----------



## Bradchip (Apr 20, 2011)

It always annoys me a little, that when people see something that they don't understand in the sky...it's immediately attributed to aliens. Even the term UFO seems to be automatically attributed to aliens these days. 

The fact is that the vast majority of people have no idea what they're looking at when they look at the night sky anyway. And people also don't spend much time looking at the night sky (as a generality). 

Why is it that the average joe is always the one that sees the ufo? Astronomers...who spend their lives looking at the night sky never see anything like that? Or maybe it's just that astronomers are more logically able to explain what they've seen rather than someone that only looks up on occasion?!

Moon mistaken for UFO - Telegraph

There is NO evidence of intelligent extra-terrestrials having visited earth. There is however the theory, that earth life originated on mars...All pretty cool if you ask me 

Did Earth's Life Originate on Mars?

Whilst I know that we've never been visited by intelligent extra terrestrials...it'd be silly to dismiss that somewhere out there...in the cosmos, intelligent life would exist. It's a big universe out there, and we are only literally a grain of dust. 

I recommend watching Phil Plait's 'Bad Universe'. Pretty damn good. 

YouTube - Bad Universe - Alien Attack! | Sneak Peek


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> HA HA, the trouble is where do you look? look up get bitten by a tiger, look down and miss all the UFOs. Maybe thats why i didnt see any, to busy stepping over the snakes.
> 
> Hey Groshla, ever read about an object crashing into a dam at Guyra, apparently bored a hole a fair few meters into the bedrock in the bottom of the dam. I have a book about it somewhere, might be right up your alley.


 
Sounds interesting man i will have to check out some online info



Bradchip said:


> It always annoys me a little, that when people see something that they don't understand in the sky...it's immediately attributed to aliens. Even the term UFO seems to be automatically attributed to aliens these days.
> 
> The fact is that the vast majority of people have no idea what they're looking at when they look at the night sky anyway. And people also don't spend much time looking at the night sky (as a generality).
> 
> ...


 
Cool links Brad.
There was a scientist who stated something like there are more planets in the universe than grains of sand on the planet earth. Pretty mindblowing


----------



## Australis (Apr 20, 2011)

Grogshla,
"Dude" even people into UFO "research" think "Ancient Aliens" is ridiculous. You would have to be pretty gullible to believe it. Particularly the "spaceships" and "astronauts" they "found" in ancient art. too funny.





> Here is some evidence.
> 
> 
> Dr. Anthony Choy on the Peruvian "Mothership"
> ...


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2011)

Also, as much as I'd like to believe this latest story about an alien body found in Russia today, I am hugely skeptical about it. It'd be brilliant if true, but there is so much out there that requires protection from such truths, namely religion.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't solely believe in the Ancient Alien theory. Also your post really didn't prove anything to me there are 1000's of things happening all over the place and they are just a small percentage of events happening that are seen. There are some good theories out there though that incorporate alien encounters and global control that i find interesting. Lets agree to disagree. I value your opinion though. Im not trying to preach on this subject im not obsessed by it i just find it interesting and take it with a grain of salt. Id prefer to watch it and decide for myself then not to watch anything and have no idea.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 20, 2011)

Bradchip said:


> It always annoys me a little, that when people see something that they don't understand in the sky...it's immediately attributed to aliens. Even the term UFO seems to be automatically attributed to aliens these days.
> 
> The fact is that the vast majority of people have no idea what they're looking at when they look at the night sky anyway. And people also don't spend much time looking at the night sky (as a generality).
> 
> *Why is it that the average joe is always the one that sees the ufo? Astronomers...who spend their lives looking at the night sky never see anything like that? Or maybe it's just that astronomers are more logically able to explain what they've seen rather than someone that only looks up on occasion?!*


 
Same reason why only joggers and dog walkers see a 8m python out in the bush... or a "venomous" snake chasing them out to get them .

An astronomer knows what it is as they would have the background knowledge... to all the joggers and dog walkers their all "king browns"...


----------



## Bradchip (Apr 20, 2011)

BANG....well said Red-Ink


----------



## Juz92 (Apr 21, 2011)

I find it interesting that the guy on the phone in the link giglamesh provided earlier in the thread said "extra-dimensional" instead of terrestrial... (here's the link again for you folks: YouTube - UFO mainstream media coverage MASS SIGHTINGS taking place )
As far as travelling from one edge of the galaxy to the other, I wouldn't be surprised if there was another form of life that has developed a way to travel faster than the speed of light. If there is life out there, there's a chance that it's ALOT older than we are, because let's face it, in terms of the galaxy we haven't been around all that long. I'd say more, but I'm one of those people who think of things that make complete sense, but when trying to relay those thoughs to other people it just turns into a random babble of words and sounds lol.

Also, for Alien Movies, check out The Fourth Kind... It's a movie with real life footage intergrated into it. Gave me the creeps after I watched it. I'd reccomend seeing it though, if you're an Alien-Buff YouTube - The Fourth Kind - Official Trailer


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 21, 2011)

Juz92 said:


> I find it interesting that the guy on the phone in the link giglamesh provided earlier in the thread said "extra-dimensional" instead of terrestrial... (here's the link again for you folks: YouTube - UFO mainstream media coverage MASS SIGHTINGS taking place )
> As far as travelling from one edge of the galaxy to the other, I wouldn't be surprised if there was another form of life that has developed a way to travel faster than the speed of light. If there is life out there, there's a chance that it's ALOT older than we are, because let's face it, in terms of the galaxy we haven't been around all that long. I'd say more, but I'm one of those people who think of things that make complete sense, but when trying to relay those thoughs to other people it just turns into a random babble of words and sounds lol.
> 
> Also, for Alien Movies, check out The Fourth Kind... It's a movie with real life footage intergrated into it. Gave me the creeps after I watched it. I'd reccomend seeing it though, if you're an Alien-Buff YouTube - The Fourth Kind - Official Trailer


Thats not real footage, they just made it to look like that, I was really angry when I found out.


----------



## Juz92 (Apr 21, 2011)

Seriously? It looks pretty legit in the movies if you ask me


----------



## Bradchip (Apr 21, 2011)

There's so many frauds out there today. EVERYBODY has a camera on them these days, and there are people that are always quick to verify the footage as real (to fit their agenda), and it's not uncommon for people to be whizzes at photoshop or video editing. 

Was interesting to see an episode of Penn and Teller's Bull*****, where they dress a guy in a big ape costume, take some shonky camera phone footage of him, and then show it to certain sources...that offered big money for the footage...and they found no shortage of people to verify that the guy in the monkeysuit was in fact bigfoot. 

This is a pretty good video too. I don't mind Mr Shermer 

YouTube - Michael Shermer on How to Fake UFO Photographs


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 21, 2011)

Juz92 said:


> Seriously? It looks pretty legit in the movies if you ask me


 Yes, I can't find the link but there is a link about the actress who is supposed to be the real doctor. I'll post it when I find it.

Fabulous 35mm-"Does this make my film look fat?": Movie Review: The Fourth Kind

Charlotte Milchard - IMDb


----------



## Bradchip (Apr 21, 2011)

If anyone in Bris wants to help me do some ghost or UFO photography...then send me a message


----------



## zack13 (Apr 21, 2011)

What I find funniest about this subject is people are willing to believe that a civilization smart enough to travel faster then the speed of light and cross the universe are dumb enough to actually crash when they get here. LOL


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 21, 2011)

I never said anything about anything crashing.


----------



## zack13 (Apr 21, 2011)

I wasn't speaking about you or anyone on here in particular just the fact that people do believe that makes me giggle.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 21, 2011)

fair enough, sorry


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahaha that's funny zack13! Love it! :lol:

Ghosts and aliens shouldn't be used in the same sentence imo


----------



## slim6y (Apr 21, 2011)

zack13 said:


> What I find funniest about this subject is people are willing to believe that a civilization smart enough to travel faster then the speed of light and cross the universe are dumb enough to actually crash when they get here. LOL


 
Do you know what makes this comment even funnier.... Is we sent a spacecraft out (Voyager 1 and 2) to photograph the far reaches of our solar system (and moons plus planets of Saturn and Jupiter).

But each Voyager craft contains something quite special:

Voyager Golden Record - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"They contain sounds and images selected to portray the diversity of life and culture on Earth, and are intended for any intelligent extraterrestrial life form, or for future humans, who may find them."

Now the idea is - eventually the Voyagers will crash (hopefully into a life bearing planet).

So what's not to say that (if life did exist on another planet) other life forms did the same... Except they put their convicts on board rather than gold plated records.

Or... When our Voyagers crash - it really rarks up the natives, who now have charts of our solar system and they hunt us down for polluting their planets....

So the intelligent life forms (which we think we are) have designed crafts to 'crash' - just like on the Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy!


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 21, 2011)

I think it's naive to think that in the whole universe, we alone are on the only planet that supports life... In saying that, I'm not sure that there is an alien race out there that is so far ahead of us in regards to tech that they can zoom around to other planets and pop in for a looksie.

I have had some weird experiences where I couldn't explain things, though. In Tassie, myself and a whole group of people were watching two lights flashing different colours and jumping across the horizon, staying still, then jumping again to other various points. It wasn't the aurora or anything, it was two dots.

Who knows? It would be great if it were true!


----------



## OllyN (Apr 21, 2011)

Whats to say that life forms on other planets are even remotely related to us in any way? Over time, (possibly millions of year?) they could, and would have evolved into something completely unfathomable to us. What makes you think they would have two legs, arms and a head? or even a form of technology that is similar to ours? It is possible that an alien life form would have completely different ways of storing data etc that are totally uncomprehensible and not thought of in todays day and age.

What makes you think "aliens" would have the same attitudes and values as us, they may not even show signs of anger or agression, forgiveness or friendship? They could look at everything in a completely different way. Everything we assume they are is based off our own experiences, which over the years certainly would have evolved far differently to ourselves. The chance that they could build these "spacecraft" and reach our planet, yet be stupid enough, as highlighted in an earlier post, to crash or even be noticed by us and not have the ability to simply wipe us out is unbelievable.
These are some of my ideas anyway, hope this has helped  just throwing some ideas around. The way I see it, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 21, 2011)

Check out this weeks Zoo mag, How to survive various types of armageddon. Some so called "expert" on alien invasion advises people in the event of an alien invasion - To get inside close the door and be quiet. Of course any species that could master the complexities of interstellar travel could easily be fooled by everyone on earth pretending to not be home when they come to invade.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Apr 21, 2011)

Heres some facts ! 

we know more about space than our own oceans ! 

several years ago i a doco that gives evidence of life beyond this world ! 

OCEAN DEEP - David attenbrough the one about the oceans. in this doco in the last 20 mins got really intresting.
they sent ROVS ( remote operatered Vechiles ) to depths never dived before off the coast of New Zealand and Chile.
on this dive *the ROVs went to the ( HYDROTHERMAL VENTS ) gas and steam vents at the oceans floor*. sceintists believed very few speices exist at these depths in fact life was thriving on or off these vents.
1) Deadly gases that are emitted from the earths core and are extremely toxic.

life on earth needs three things , *Air ( oxygen ) Sun ( UVA-UVB) Water ( H2O),*
1) *Air* - at these depths there is no air ( i think depth was ( 8-12 Kms down ).
2) in fact the water was highly toxic and full of toxic gases many of these metal based gases would kill any of or all living things.
3) temps were at - a extremly high temp over 1000 degrees 
4) *Sun*- no sunlight at all ! 
5) *Water*- water temps as above is very high ! 

*scientists beleived that life at these depths would be low but in fact life was in abundance ! life was living and thriving! *

*Now if life on earth can exist here in an enviroment far beyond that of which what science thought if what we thought was a dead wasteland and in fact life was in abundance there. *
*Take that into context with space , we say life exists on earth becuase of its a perfect world in which to exist but in fact life exists far beyond what we think it can , and if life on earth exists in that way who can think life in space would be any different the question we must ask is is the life in space* *INTELLIGENT LIFE*. 

HYDROTHERMAL VENTS 
YouTube - Hydrothermal Vents - David Attenborough

YouTube - Raw Video: World's Deepest Volcanic Vent Found

YouTube - hydrothermal vents life+

several goverments have accepted the than there may be life beyond earth ! 
*Facts !*

* President Richard Nixon made a speech to the UN thant included a phase ! that may have refered to life beyond earth.
* former President Jimmy Carter reported a UFO that he had seen or encountered a UFO - to officals
* NASA Astronaut Edgar Mitchell Ph.d Apollo 14 - has admitted that NASA is aware of ET and protects information about them.

why do governments not disclose evidence on ET life and UFO technology ! 

Religion ! 
-------------------------------------------
for those that are intrested heres what to look into 

MAJ 12 - MAJESTIC 12
R4 - AREA 51 
Bob Lazar- rocket freak


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't understand how that works if water boils at 100 degrees celcius, and less than that if it has contaminants in it...? Watching the vid, though. Interesting.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 21, 2011)

To say there is no other life forms anywhere in the universe would be stupid, however there is no *actual* proof at this present time for me to think or say there is.

I don't believe in any of this stuff (aliens, ghosts etc.) it all seems like rubbish to me made up by the gullible...

KMAN, the "facts" you stated above seem to all be made by people with no evidence backing up their claims therefor making them opinions or as I like to call them, story's...


----------



## ezekiel86 (Apr 27, 2011)

Watch Ancient Aliens ...S1 S2 and you will learn more from that then anywhere else...
best thing i have watched in years *** so so so hard hitting with facts and everything else between!
get it ..watch it ...be hooked ...start waiting for S3 

If you cant see the light at the end of the tunnel after watching all of the Ancient Aliens S1 S2 ..you r wasting your time debating ..Im not writting 5million words in it defence it speaks 4 its self! we cant even cut/build half of the stone work stuff they have found let alone million and one other things..so people that think its a joke might need to watch it again


----------



## hugsta (Apr 27, 2011)

Of course there are aliens, they live amongst us, or didn't any of you see M-I-B.... I just hope those aggressive ones don't invade on the next Independance Day, they were really nasty.


----------



## jmcsnake (Apr 27, 2011)

I always think that if they are so far advanced that they can travel here, then they would also know that if they stuck a couple flashing lights on the outside of their ship like a plane or helicopter they could come and go with no one noticing!

I'd love to see some hardcore proof, but until then I'll be spending my time preparing for the inevitable zombie apocalypse


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 27, 2011)

jmcsnake said:


> I'd love to see some hardcore proof, but until then I'll be spending my time preparing for the inevitable zombie apocalypse


Gotta love zombies


----------



## damian83 (Apr 27, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> :lol: they'd land and say to each other "Look, the apes still exist in their monkey-mentality form"



not far off it, although the incas seemed to be advanced with their cities and pyramid building maybe we are just slowing down, dont have the brain capacity, unless were like sheldon cooper lol


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 27, 2011)

I have to admit, that I believe that there must be more intelligent life out there, as it would be naive to think otherwise due to the universe being so vast...but this is ONLY what we have surmised recently and not taking into consideration of what could "BE" existing beyond the realms of our current technology.


----------



## damian83 (Apr 27, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> This link has a fair bit to say about the Blue Mountains and the bush land surrounding the Putty road, I have spent a hell of a lot of time deep in the bush in both these areas and have never seen anything i could relate to extra terrestrial activity. Im kinda bummed coz I find this topic extremely interesting and now feel ive missed out on an interesting experience. Oh well, atleast i know i havent been probed..


 

until you bend over and a satellite tears out of you *** like on south park lol.....


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 27, 2011)

damian83 said:


> until you bend over and a satellite tears out of you *** like on south park lol.....



Well, maybe i was probed, I just thought i was drinking to much rum. LOL


----------



## damian83 (Apr 27, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Well, maybe i was probed, I just thought i was drinking to much rum. LOL


 
mmm rum, got a spare can for me too?


----------



## thebraddles (Apr 27, 2011)

python_boy said:


> ive scene a orange ball about 50m circle floating above my house, it was bright orange and glowing and hovering above my house about 100-300mtrs up then out of no where...it vanished?


 
i saw the same thing about 2 years ago. it was not above my house but way off in the distance. there were 2 of them also, they were moving left and right in the sky very quickly. one of them stopped then disappeared, then the other one moved off a little bit more, stopped and this with in a blink of an eye also disappeared.. this was about 7am in the morning, so i hadn't started drinking yet :lol:


----------



## damian83 (Apr 27, 2011)

thebraddles said:


> i saw the same thing about 2 years ago. it was not above my house but way off in the distance. there were 2 of them also, they were moving left and right in the sky very quickly. one of them stopped then disappeared, then the other one moved off a little bit more, stopped and this with in a blink of an eye also disappeared.. this was about 7am in the morning, so i hadn't started drinking yet :lol:


 
could it have been the rum and the mickie from the night before?


----------



## fugawi (Apr 29, 2011)

Reptilian Kman, you were doing good until you wrote Bob Lazar. He doesn't have a good reputation as being too truthful and his story seems to change with each telling. Majestic 12 were real and you can look up their names and ranks within the US military, all public knowledge.
I read a book a couple of years ago, written by an ex US army colonel, describing his admin job as assistant to a high ranking general. In it he describes how his job was to find small US companies and give them bits from the crashed ship from Roswell so they could reverse engineer them. Some of the things were the laser, the microwave, the silicone chip and the night vision technology. The silicone chip was given to a small fledgling company called IBM. The night vision came from the lens covering from the "Greys" eye. He did this for the army but apparently the air force and the navy also had other technology. Strangely, the US government, IBM and all the other companies involved, didn't come out to debunk the book or call him a liar.
The evidence is everywhere, you just need to open your eyes to see. There is a Mayan coffin cover found under a Mayan pyramid that has a Mayan king inside a bullet shaped object, reclining back in the take off position, twiddling levers with his hands, pushing pedals with his feet and looking into a scanner. There are flames coming out of the rocket engine shaped base and the story is that he took off to join the gods in the heavens and would be back in 10,000 or so years. The cover is over 1000 yrs old, so please sceptics explain this. Or the 2500 yr old pottery battery in the Iranian museum that can still coax out 2.5 volts. There is evidence of technology all around the planet. How about the ancient sanscrit papers that describe about cloaking an aircraft so your enemy cant detect you. It is all there in black and white and colour. You can see these things all around the world, touch them, photograph them, it is all PHYSICAL evidence. Don't even get me started on Ezekial from the bible or any of the other religious texts containing descriptions of technology. It's everywhere, do some research.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2011)

UFO spotted in Jerusalem - Sunrise - Yahoo!7 TV not sure if some one has already posted this but pretty impressive


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> UFO spotted in Jerusalem - Sunrise - Yahoo!7 TV not sure if some one has already posted this but pretty impressive


 Pretty sure they debunked it and the guy that posted the original videos has made them all private. It's a pity. Here's one of the debunking videos
YouTube - HOAX! - Third View of UFO over Temple Mount in Jerusalem


----------



## D3pro (Apr 29, 2011)

Love the alien conspiracy stories.... here is a another side to the theory:

What if, the government scientists are making new warfare based vehicles that evade detection to spy on other countries? And that the aliens are a cover up so that anyone reporting UFO's would be debunked as a nut? I mean, the secret agencies have done crazier crap then this (like dropping nuclear gases on unsuspecting cities to study fallout effects). 

The spiral design for a flying vehicle was first created by a Nazi scientist during world war 2 (google it). They were trying to create a vehicle that would run on perpetual energy. Were we are at in terms of technology is past our imagination, and if you were to do some research on some of the crazy crap the governments are working on then this explanation would seem the most logical.

This would explain the secrecy. The whole "keep aliens a secret cause of religion" is a bogus excuse. If anything it would be in the governments best interest to debunk religion.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 29, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Love the alien conspiracy stories.... here is a another side to the theory:
> 
> What if, the government scientists are making new warfare based vehicles that evade detection to spy on other countries? And that the aliens are a cover up so that anyone reporting UFO's would be debunked as a nut? I mean, the secret agencies have done crazier crap then this (like dropping nuclear gases on unsuspecting cities to study fallout effects).
> 
> ...


 
this is a popular and good theory. Alot of people think that yes! the governments are playing around with aircraft like this especially during the 50's. Why would they suddenly start making disc like aircraft though. People think that they started back engineering secret aircraft based on ufo sightings and crashed ufo aircrafts


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Love the alien conspiracy stories.... here is a another side to the theory:
> 
> What if, the government scientists are making new warfare based vehicles that evade detection to spy on other countries? And that the aliens are a cover up so that anyone reporting UFO's would be debunked as a nut? I mean, the secret agencies have done crazier crap then this (like dropping nuclear gases on unsuspecting cities to study fallout effects).
> 
> ...


 
Or a particular government already has "ufo's" ( the one with a HAARP ray )and will use them to attack other countries etc and then say we all have to stick together and fight this thing as one. Thus, the beginnings of a one world government!
That's probably why all those alien movies were out recently.

Now where did i put my foil hat!


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 29, 2011)

frantically making foil hats


----------



## D3pro (Apr 29, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> this is a popular and good theory. Alot of people think that yes! the governments are playing around with aircraft like this especially during the 50's. Why would they suddenly start making disc like aircraft though. People think that they started back engineering secret aircraft based on ufo sightings and crashed ufo aircrafts




Because the disc design works with the theory of perpetual motion. How do you know that the link between the disc and aliens wasn't made my the governments as part of their propaganda? It's a what came first problem. I think if aliens were real they wouldn't use round space ships to get around, and they certainly wouldn't be so stupid to crash all the time. 

When it comes to spying, the best thing the governments can do when found is play dumb and call out UFO which automatically brings out the alien nuts, which, gets debunked cause lets face it, the average alien believer has eaten one to many mushrooms.

I think they created a perfect cover.

Oh and foil hats won't do anything lol, thats just something bums came up with


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 29, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Because the disc design works with the theory of perpetual motion. How do you know that the link between the disc and aliens wasn't made my the governments as part of their propaganda? It's a what came first problem. I think if aliens were real they wouldn't use round space ships to get around, and they certainly wouldn't be so stupid to crash all the time.
> 
> When it comes to spying, the best thing the governments can do when found is play dumb and call out UFO which automatically brings out the alien nuts, which, gets debunked cause lets face it, the average alien believer has eaten one to many mushrooms.
> 
> ...


I have often pondered the idea that the biggest conspiracy is the creation of conspiracies theories to spread disinformation and keep people looking in the wrong places.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 29, 2011)

even in primative times?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 29, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> even in primative times?


No in recent times, especially post internet


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 29, 2011)

yeah i can dig that


----------



## D3pro (Apr 29, 2011)

Yep... Its easy to do something on the right of you fool everyone to look left. I believe this to be true cause thats what i would do lol


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't think there has been any concrete evidence documented about aliens that have either crashed or visited here etc with perhaps Roswell being as close as it gets to something that “may” have happened. Unlike mythological/cryptozoology creatures like Bigfoot and the Loch Ness Monster (which is more plausible to some degree than a hairy apeman :lol, aliens really don’t, or shouldn’t come under either of those categories. It’s not beyond the realm of belief that we are more advanced than whatever other alien species may exist out there, and for all we know we’re the ones they’re thinking about who’ll be visiting them in the not so distant future.

Interestingly enough astronomers have reported a number of times through the various media and science journals other solar systems with a similar sun and planet location quite similar to our own. The trouble is its still speculation about exactly how far away it is to that sun. The exciting thing is it might contain similar life to what we already have on this planet. Possibly prehistoric, possibly more advanced depending on its age. Perhaps no life because it is too hot? Who bloody knows? :lol: We can’t get there, and won’t be able to get there for a long, long time  

When they talk about a 1000+ light years, that’s a frightening concept!


----------



## Tassieherps11 (Apr 29, 2011)

Me and my dad saw one once, we were out fishing at the Mersy river in Tasmania and i saw over above a hill what i thought was a satellite but then it started going in all directions but then a tree blocked our view of it, it was pretty scary


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 29, 2011)

D3pro said:


> I mean, the secret agencies have done crazier crap then this (like dropping nuclear gases on unsuspecting cities to study fallout effects). .


 
Whaaaaaat?


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 29, 2011)

And dont forget the royal family are reptillian creatures.


----------



## D3pro (Apr 29, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Whaaaaaat?


 
December 28, 1966. The American people were exposed to more then 15 million curries (radioactive units) of Iodine-131. A similar level was thrown up by the Chernobyl nuclear disaster. 
Studies included effects of radioactive elements entering the food chain with milk that was produced by cows who fed on the contaminated grass. 

This is one of 443 American weapon tests of which 75-000 to 100-000 cases of thyroid cancer cases recorded from the direct result of fallout exposure using Iodine-131.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

Now they just do it with a HAARP ray.

HAARP Project


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 29, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> And dont forget the royal family are reptillian creatures.



Dont tell me no one has heard this theory.


----------



## D3pro (Apr 29, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Dont tell me no one has heard this theory.


 
I choose to ignore it lol


----------



## gillsy (Apr 30, 2011)

A friend and I were on a herp trip in NT, and we were at a truckstop on the barkley highway.

We stopped to change drivers, and we saw something racing across the sky, and being so dark up there I said it was a sattelite, but all of a sudden it started to zig zag across the sky and then another one came and joined it.

There was nothing I can think of that would do that, and it was blinking weirdly


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 30, 2011)

I think it's fair to say that quite a few of us have seen very odd things. Very cool to read.


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 30, 2011)

D3pro said:


> I choose to ignore it lol



But its the most outrageous amusing conspiracy theory ever.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 30, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Dont tell me no one has heard this theory.


 
yeah i have heard it. 
David Icke talks of it in a broader scale but does delve into it. I think its a cool theory


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 30, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> yeah i have heard it.
> David Icke talks of it in a broader scale but does delve into it. I think its a cool theory


He's got a whole documentary about it


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 30, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> He's got a whole documentary about it


 
Yeah he does. I have tried to watch it and a few spin off docos that he is in.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 30, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> But its the most outrageous amusing conspiracy theory ever.


 
I have heard that one too as well as Clinton's wife etc ( if you look up the royal family tree ( bloodlines of power) there all related to each other, bush, royal fmaily, Obama, vlad the impaler etc etc).

Here is another for you Prince William is a clone of Jesus from his burial shroud  Ha ha


----------



## D3pro (Apr 30, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Here is another for you Prince William is a clone of Jesus from his burial shroud  Ha ha



The jews wont be happy about that lol


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 30, 2011)

There was nothing I can think of that would do that, and it was blinking weirdly 

Min Min lights


----------



## damian83 (Apr 30, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I have heard that one too as well as Clinton's wife etc ( if you look up the royal family tree ( bloodlines of power) there all related to each other, bush, royal fmaily, Obama, vlad the impaler etc etc).
> 
> Here is another for you Prince William is a clone of Jesus from his burial shroud  Ha ha


 

so its a plot to take over the world keeping it all in the family, except now kate married the prince as an outsider lol


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 30, 2011)

damian83 said:


> so its a plot to take over the world keeping it all in the family, except now kate married the prince as an outsider lol


There is a theory that that is so the throne can go to Harry


----------



## PhilK (Apr 30, 2011)

You're all nuts.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 30, 2011)

PhilK said:


> You're all nuts.


Wouldn't have it any other way, haha


----------



## D3pro (Apr 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;a9cfagHi-I4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9cfagHi-I4[/video]

Good doc. Watch the entire series and that pretty much debunks the whole "UFO's are aliens" theory lol


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome doco D3pro, certainly food for thought. It all links in, Nazis,UFOs and after seeing a few German adult feature films I can see where the whole penchant for anal probing comes into it.


----------



## D3pro (Apr 30, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Awesome doco D3pro, certainly food for thought. It all links in, Nazis,UFOs and after seeing a few German adult feature films I can see where the whole penchant for anal probing comes into it.


 
The human experiments are very much in sync to US secret agencies past acts... I mean, if I was taken into a craft, given some LSD and experimented on I too would think Aliens LOL


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 30, 2011)

Funny thing is I know a few people who would be happy to let em do those type of experiments on them for a hit of good old fashioned LSD, without the need for a ridiculously convoluted back story about aliens.


----------



## D3pro (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah but... the best way to experiment on someone and let them walk out with out spilling the beans is making the crazy alien abductees lol


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 30, 2011)

damian83 said:


> so its a plot to take over the world keeping it all in the family, except now kate married the prince as an outsider lol


 
Do a little research on Illuminati's and the royal family  And bilderburgs, rothschild etc etc Afew vids like Bloodlines of power, The arrivals ( if you look past the Islamic proaganda) etc etc



kaotikjezta said:


> There is a theory that that is so the throne can go to Harry


 
I have heard that one as well.



PhilK said:


> You're all nuts.


 
You make it sound like a bad thing! 


Interesting vid' D3pro!


----------



## Marshie_man (May 1, 2011)

Ive always been interested and being in Australia, you get sightings every month.

I CAN GUARANTE YOU THAT THERE IS OTHER INTELLIGENT LIFE OUT THERE! If not intelligent, maybe just some worms or somthing haha

I am a catholic but i finding it really hard to believe in the bible....I LOVE SCIENCE!


----------



## slim6y (May 1, 2011)

Marshie_man said:


> Ive always been interested and being in Australia, you get sightings every month.
> 
> I CAN GUARANTE YOU THAT THERE IS OTHER INTELLIGENT LIFE OUT THERE! If not intelligent, maybe just some worms or somthing haha
> 
> I am a catholic but i finding it really hard to believe in the bible....I LOVE SCIENCE!


 
I'm not catholic - but very much into science...

And you can guarantee me that there is other 'intelligent' life out there? 

No you can't....

In fact - you can't even guarantee that there's worms or bacteria... in fact, you have NO proof what-so-ever. 

The scientist in me suggests (Like Dana Scully) that if life exists out there, then we'll need to prove it the good ol fashioned scientific way. Right now - there is not a shred of evidence to prove life exists on other planets... end of story!

Earth was incredibly lucky to get life - really really lucky!!!


----------



## Grogshla (May 1, 2011)

Im not a churchy but i believe in science and God. This is the best of both worlds.


----------



## D3pro (May 1, 2011)

Marshie_man said:


> Ive always been interested and being in Australia, you get sightings every month.



What are you seeing tho? A human aircraft or an alien aircraft? To me, it's much more logical to say human.


----------



## MChaz (May 1, 2011)

Hey guys,
I haven't seen a UFO or any supernatural in the sky unfortunately... But I think it would be on my bucket list to at least see something in the sky that I wouldn't be able to explain 
I've seen a shooting star before, about two years ago, it was very quick and bright and it made my night.
The closest I've seen to a UFO is a falling satellite in Moonta haha!

I'm not getting involved in the science vs religion debate but there are definitely things in both aspects that I believe in.


----------



## moosenoose (May 1, 2011)

D3pro said:


> What are you seeing tho? A human aircraft or an alien aircraft? To me, it's much more logical to say human.


 
Same. Although I am an avid believer that there is extraterrestrial life out there, I'd need some pretty chronic convincing if I saw something out of the ordinary. Nothing I have seen so far has me 100% convinced. Not even 80% convinced they've come to earth. But hey, they might roll up next weekend


----------



## PhilK (May 2, 2011)

Marshie_man said:


> Ive always been interested and being in Australia, you get sightings every month.
> 
> I CAN GUARANTE YOU THAT THERE IS OTHER INTELLIGENT LIFE OUT THERE! If not intelligent, maybe just some worms or somthing haha
> 
> I am a catholic but i finding it really hard to believe in the bible....I LOVE SCIENCE!


Science is awesome.

You can't guarantee squat.. and if you can, I suggest you show the relevant authorities your irrefutable evidence for other life, because that's probably fairly important.


----------



## ezekiel86 (May 2, 2011)

Seen few docos on the nazi ufo cover up..they reckon thats where hitler ****ed up...had endless money etc and was working on a weapon to rule the world " A-bomb..then they reckon they found somthing on somewhere along his hunt across the world ..and started bringing out tech weapons that no 1 in the world had seen....started looking for all the E.T stuff and using all his money their and lost the whole war thing..then the USA Gov took his leading science people in the feilds from from hitler ( nazi working because if they didnt familys would of been killed) then took hitlers main science man had he was the one that started up NASA and showed the Yanks how to build rockets etc and bang then yanks are on the moon!
WHERE DID ALL THIS TECH AND HELP COME FROM ?
the only living man that worked with hitler that was one of the founders at NASA said " we had alot of helo from them"
only thing he ever said about it all...Who the Hell where " them ' ?
The other 5 or 6 leading guys in their feild vanished into thin air...never seen or hurd of again..
now the story has been leaked with videos etc that hitler was working on a telaport machine..besides the flying disks
Cant remeber what they called this telaport machine in the doco..I think it was called the "Bell "?


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 2, 2011)

PhilK said:


> Science is awesome.
> 
> You can't guarantee squat.. and if you can, I suggest you show the relevant authorities your irrefutable evidence for other life, because that's probably fairly important.


 
PHILK - i think you mean Intelligent Life - 

Life - Bacteria or remanants of it has been found on minerals not of this world ! 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I personally beleive that Intelligent life ( or EBE 's, Extraterrestrial Biological Entities have visted earth i think they are attracted to Nuclear technologys, Roswell new mexico is right next to white sands testing grounds ( testing ground of the nuclear weapon , its my understanding that in the 80's there was alot of sightings in the sky around ingleburn - lucas heights area !

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
why i started looking into ET life was i saw something in the night sky one morning .
I was living in the whitsundays on Hamilton island one morning going to work at around 4.00am between the mountain and a 19 storey hotel i cant tell you what i saw but it flew slient ( No sound ) lighting speed between a mountain and the 19 storey hotel , the mountain and hotel are very close and hug each other ( min distance ). my first thoughts were what can travel at such a speed (supersonic speed ) with no sound at all ! nothing i know of !!!! there was no rushing of air noise or any other noise i could hear ! 
i went to work and told somebody i worked with and about 3 days later they came back with a mainland newspaper that reported several people seeing the same thing unexplained oject around the whitsunday islands !!

as for Hittler researching disc technology.
germany at the time were working on vertical lift aircaft so there bombed runway would not effect there ability to defend german in the sky, a craft that can take off without the need for runways would not effect germanys air defences. 
Many scienists after the war were sent around the world including USA - to work on Nuclear weapon program and even Australia to work on Various australian projects.
germany at war invented some great world inventions of their time



slim6y said:


> In fact - you can't even guarantee that there's worms or bacteria... in fact, you have NO proof what-so-ever.
> 
> The scientist in me suggests (Like Dana Scully) that if life exists out there, then we'll need to prove it the good ol fashioned scientific way. Right now - there is not a shred of evidence to prove life exists on other planets... end of story!
> 
> Earth was incredibly lucky to get life - really really lucky!!!


 
I thought sciencists were to be open in theorys !! never to discount the unforseen !! 

NASA Finds Evidence of Alien Life on Meteorite | Alien Life Discovered

Arsonic based life forms not carbon based 


NASA Life Discovery: New Bacteria Makes DNA With Arsenic

NASA scientists find bacteria that can live on arsenic - USATODAY.com

NASA scientists discover new form of life: bacteria that eat arsenic | Smartplanet


----------



## damian83 (May 2, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> There is a theory that that is so the throne can go to Harry



yeah well i would have done it to if it meant i didnt have the spotlight as the king lol, not into that many ppl watching me pee and dress and speak lol



bigfella77 said:


> Awesome doco D3pro, certainly food for thought. It all links in, Nazis,UFOs and after seeing a few German adult feature films I can see where the whole penchant for anal probing comes into it.


 
ya beat me to it, not with it, lol



D3pro said:


> What are you seeing tho? A human aircraft or an alien aircraft? To me, it's much more logical to say human.




yeah ill have to back ya up d3pro i dont think anyhting i have seen even though i thought weird, are really little et's wanting to phone home...........


----------



## lazylizzy (May 2, 2011)

just remember, other planets would contain other chemicals, minerals.. etc.. with what we can do with the stuff on our planet.. imagine what else can be done


----------



## Foxthor (May 3, 2011)

The Disclosure Project

I have seen 2 UFO's and i know many others who have as well and all the sightings have been with multiple people. They are definitely out there, from a mathematical and probability point of view they have to be, weather they have made contact is debatable but i believe they have, either that or the government is hiding some really high tech ****.


----------



## slim6y (May 3, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> I thought sciencists were to be open in theorys !! never to discount the unforseen !!
> 
> NASA Finds Evidence of Alien Life on Meteorite | Alien Life Discovered
> 
> ...



Ahhhh - what about DNA on meteorites... 

There's always been this - they've known this long before - in fact, I even believe the chirallity was back to front on some of the meteor DNA... though I've not read the evidence.

I don't deny that there's some pretty weird organisms out there - as illustrated earlier in the thread of our thermophilic organisms living in the volcanic vents under the sea - under ridiculous temperatures and pressures... It seems life just couldn't exist down there... but if conditions were right... then wow... it flourishes...

So what I merely suggest, is we need to find the conditions before we find the entities - and the reality is - these conditions just don't exist everywhere....

As for living on arsenic - there's bacteria that live on oil spills, there's bacteria that live on sulfur, there's even bacteria that live where nothing else on earth can... but conditions are right!


----------



## snakes123 (May 3, 2011)

I do believe there are something out there. Not sure what/who but there is something. Although i really would like to see it for myself. I would be ****** scared after seeing all of the shows where aliens come to earth and kill us.

I would like everyone who does not believe to have a think about it, think how bit the universe is how many there are, and how small we are, to think that we cannot be the only life form, to think that we are not really that special to be the only life form out there. 

And didn't NASA find bacteria or something, which could mean there is life.

Sorry if anything i have said has already been said. I haven't read through it all.


----------



## browny (May 3, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Don't know what it is hence unidentified....
> 
> Looking up at the stars in Eucla WA a couple of years ago admiring them with the wife when we suddenly noticed one of them shift fast to the right and turn orange from white then just faded away. It had been stationary for the 20 mins we have been watching so it really caught our eye. Definitely wasn't a plane due to the high altitude as we watched a plane go past not more than 10 mins before the unexplained phenomenon.


 
seen similar thing when the missus and I drove over start of this year and stayed in Eucla, it wasn't the only place either we stayed at some really nice places away from the major towns and cities and it's amazing what you see sometimes if you just relax and look up, don't know if the "sightings" are more frequent middle of nowhere from less light pollution or just "quieter for them" but it's always interesting......also if you believe we are the only planet with life full stop then your a very narrow minded person 'IMO' .....there has to be more than just this little planet, perhaps we are just still far to primative and violent for them to rock up an say hey how 'bout a drink


----------



## Bradchip (May 4, 2011)

It still irks me that people instantly associate UFO's with Aliens. Astronomers spend all their time looking at the skies and never see UFO's (because they can explain what they're looking at), and if they can't explain it, they endeavour to find out...they don't instantly put it down to aliens. 

It's the same as when people see orbs in photos...and think it's a ghost...lol


----------



## ezekiel86 (May 4, 2011)

anyone see the ancient aliens about the human DNA code and the whole hidding message / we could be hybrids ??

very very tripped out ...where would be the best place to hide a message ...a place where it can not be blown away or washed away over time..or just plain lost..in are DNA code...we still have not worked out the full code etc...
they go into detail about all this..saying we are such a basic rase atm we cant even work out are own genetics let alone everyone on earth being able to handel finding out that their are E.Ts and are genetics may have been modified not evolved.

so once we r ready as a race and more open to science and the fact that we are not alone we finally might be at the stage of cracking are own genetics and finding out the truth about who we really are as race..


----------



## SamNabz (May 4, 2011)

ezekiel86 said:


> so once we r ready as a race and more open to science and the fact that we are not alone we finally might be at the stage of cracking are own genetics and finding out the truth about who we really are as race..


 
Sorry, but what do you mean be more open to science? Scientists *don't *believe in conspiracy theories, they only believe in things they can prove...

You say the human race was modified, yet scientists say we evolved?

Believing in aliens has nothing to do with science...


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 4, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Sorry, but what do you mean be more open to science? Scientists *don't *believe in conspiracy theories, they only believe in things they can prove...
> 
> You say the human race was modified, yet scientists say we evolved?
> 
> Believing in aliens has nothing to do with science...


Scientists haven't proven anything, that is why it is the theory of evolution, the theory of relativity, the chaos theory etc, they are all theories and can change at any minute and have done several times


----------



## ezekiel86 (May 4, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Sorry, but what do you mean be more open to science? Scientists *don't *believe in conspiracy theories, they only believe in things they can prove...
> 
> You say the human race was modified, yet scientists say we evolved?
> 
> Believing in aliens has nothing to do with science...



Sounds like you need to watch ancient aliens S1 and S2 !!


----------



## slim6y (May 4, 2011)

browny said:


> ......also if you believe we are the only planet with life full stop then your a very narrow minded person 'IMO' .....there has to be more than just this little planet, perhaps we are just still far to primative and violent for them to rock up an say hey how 'bout a drink



How is thinking life doesn't exist on other planets narrow minded....?

My question is merely based on the fact that at least (from personal experience) well over 60% (probably in excess of 75%) of people believe there is life of some sort on other planets.

Therefore the mainstream view would appear to support the life on other planets theory.

So consequently, someone going against the grain would be 'open minded'.

It's very hard for humans to imagine that there isn't something 'bigger' out there.. We all 'want' to believe... But I think it's ok to open your mind to the view point that there actually maybe nothing, not a thing, nada, out there - that would be open minded...


----------



## Daynemh (May 4, 2011)

open minded is seeing the world as 1 grain of sand on fraser island.
its very possible and very reasonable that we dont know anymore than the amount of sand u can attach to the end edge of a maccas straw.


----------



## Australis (May 5, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Scientists haven't proven anything, that is why it is the theory of evolution, the theory of relativity, the chaos theory etc, they are all theories and can change at any minute and have done several times


 
No everything in your post is very wrong, that is not the reason it is the _theory _of evolution.
Evolution has been proven it is indeed a fact.. one i suspect you know very little about if you honestly think "Scientists haven't proven anything".

You have fallen for a common mistake, the use of the word _theory_ in science is not the same as in everyday usage, that is it does *not* imply a lack of evidence or some kinda of guess lacking proof.

Do you show the same level of contempt for the theory of gravity also?

No offense intended etc. etc.. smiley smiley


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 5, 2011)

Australis said:


> No everything in your post is very wrong, that is not the reason it is the _theory _of evolution.
> Evolution has been proven it is indeed a fact.. one i suspect you know very little about if you honestly think "Scientists haven't proven anything".
> 
> You have fallen for a common mistake, the use of the word _theory_ in science is not the same as in everyday usage, that is it does *not* imply a lack of evidence or some kinda of guess lacking proof.
> ...


Scientific theory gets changed and revised all the time, that is why it is called theory. They can say with certainty that some things are 100% like gravity for example, but they can't actually prove why a lot of things are the way they are, hence theory. For example, a lot of Einsteins theories are in the process of reevaluation at the moment, that is the beauty of science, nothing is set in stone and there is always something new to discover.


----------



## ezekiel86 (May 5, 2011)

The leading Scientists said the human race being able to build things and talk and do everything CAN NOT HAPPEN by just plain evolution. no way no how...thats why we have been in search for the " missing link " 
they have thought it was some kind of monkey or ape that we have not found yet but now realise thats crap..
even if their was a magic monkey that we have not found ..we would still be walking around with clubs sleeping in caves..
they said take a place that does not EVER get twisters ...then one day a twisters goes thru the town and distroys everything but at the same time as its smashing everything its building a 100% working 747 jet with all the nuts and bolts and new stickers put on it ready to fly...as in it can not happen...


----------



## fugawi (May 5, 2011)

Some of you guys have a pretty skewed idea of open mindedness. To be closed minded, is to be closed to any other options or ideas. To be open minded is to be open to other ideas, options or other points of view, ie, to say there is absolutely no proof of aliens, therefore aliens don't exist, is closed minded because you are not open to other possibilities. To say that there is no scientific proof of aliens but theoretically there is a possibility that aliens could exist, would be open minded.

Another one is theory. Relativity and evolution are both theories, not enough evidence to prove beyond absolute doubt, but physics and gravity are both LAWS, absolutely proven beyond absolute doubt.

Ezekiel86, love the name. Have you read ezekiel?


----------



## ezekiel86 (May 5, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Ezekiel86, love the name. Have you read ezekiel?



Cheers Fugawi...but no cant say I have


----------



## fugawi (May 5, 2011)

It can make interesting reading if you read it from the point of view of a "just out of stone age" man trying to describe technology.


----------



## slim6y (May 5, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Some of you guys have a pretty skewed idea of open mindedness. To be closed minded, is to be closed to any other options or ideas. To be open minded is to be open to other ideas, options or other points of view, ie, to say there is absolutely no proof of aliens, therefore aliens don't exist, is closed minded because you are not open to other possibilities. To say that there is no scientific proof of aliens but theoretically there is a possibility that aliens could exist, would be open minded.



The point being made (which I am sure you did get) was that many here is suggesting there HAS to be life out there - so the point is - to open your mind to the possibility there is NOT any life out there.


----------



## longirostris (May 5, 2011)

ezekiel86 said:


> Seen few docos on the nazi ufo cover up..they reckon thats where hitler ****ed up...had endless money etc and was working on a weapon to rule the world " A-bomb..then they reckon they found somthing on somewhere along his hunt across the world ..and started bringing out tech weapons that no 1 in the world had seen....started looking for all the E.T stuff and using all his money their and lost the whole war thing..then the USA Gov took his leading science people in the feilds from from hitler ( nazi working because if they didnt familys would of been killed) then took hitlers main science man had he was the one that started up NASA and showed the Yanks how to build rockets etc and bang then yanks are on the moon!
> WHERE DID ALL THIS TECH AND HELP COME FROM ?
> the only living man that worked with hitler that was one of the founders at NASA said " we had alot of helo from them"
> only thing he ever said about it all...Who the Hell where " them ' ?
> ...



The German scientist that I think you are referring to, who was in charge of the US space program in its early stages was Dr Werner von Braun. He was one of many German scientists who were employed by NASA to help with their space program. Dr von Braun's claim to fame is the Saturn 5 multi stage rocket, which he designed. The Saturn 5 rocket was the only rocket that was big enough to launch a payload large enough to support a journey and landing of 3 astronauts to the moon and back. Dr von Braun was also heavily involved in Germany's WW2 V1 and V2 rocket programs, which was the reason why the americans gave him and his associates and their families, sanctuary when he surrendered to them. 

The Germans were not the only ones who were experimenting with rockets, a fact even Werner von Braun acknowledged himself when he was asked for his inspiration in designing and building rockets at one of his many media conferences he had whilst he was involved with NASA. He referred the American media to one of their own scientists and engineers, the great Robert Goddard who was actually experimenting, building and testing liquid fuel rockets when von Braun was still in school as a child. Dr von Braun referred to Goddard as a "rocket propolsion pioneer" whose earlier work and achievements actually led him into the field of rocket engineering. The Goddard Space Flight Centre in the US is named after him.

Perhaps the same aliens that gave Werner von Braun and his colleagues their insights into rocket propolsion technology also visited Dr Goddard 25 years earlier in the good old USA and imparted their knowledge to him as well. HHHHMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!. You just got to love the conspiracy theorists. 

Unfortunately there are too many EriK von Daniken's in this world that look to unexplainable phenomena as a possible proof that sentient aliens have "visited the earth and manipulated our genes to create us in their likeness". Sounds like a familar theme to me. I say unfortunately because von Daniken was actually proven to be a fraud and his thought provoking book "Chariots of the gods" and in particular his follow up offerings were completely discredited as a result.


----------



## ezekiel86 (May 5, 2011)

longirostris said:


> The German scientist that I think you are referring to, who was in charge of the US space program in its early stages was Dr Werner von Braun. He was one of many German scientists who were employed by NASA to help with their space program. Dr von Braun's claim to fame is the Saturn 5 multi stage rocket, which he designed. The Saturn 5 rocket was the only rocket that was big enough to launch a payload large enough to support a journey and landing of 3 astronauts to the moon and back. Dr von Braun was also heavily involved in Germany's WW2 V1 and V2 rocket programs, which was the reason why the americans gave him and his associates and their families, sanctuary when he surrendered to them.
> 
> The Germans were not the only ones who were experimenting with rockets, a fact even Werner von Braun acknowledged himself when he was asked for his inspiration in designing and building rockets at one of his many media conferences he had whilst he was involved with NASA. He referred the American media to one of their own scientists and engineers, the great Robert Goddard who was actually experimenting, building and testing liquid fuel rockets when von Braun was still in school as a child. Dr von Braun referred to Goddard as a "rocket propolsion pioneer" whose earlier work and achievements actually led him into the field of rocket engineering. The Goddard Space Flight Centre in the US is named after him.
> 
> ...



Good stuff mate..you seem to read and watch as much as I do on the whole thing 
have you seen Ancient Aliens season 1 and 2 docos..man I love them and rocked my socks !  hanging for season 3 !
von Daniken in the Ancient Aliens is like the least knowledgeable man on their..love watching some of the other guys on there..very very interesting people !
Legendary Times - Come Search with Us the man being most of it ..what a champ! Giorgio A. Tsoukalos !!


----------



## fugawi (May 5, 2011)

Slim6y, Open mindedness is the ability to entertain BOTH possibilities. I believe that we are not alone in the universe but I also know that what happened here was a 1 in a billion piece of good fortune that we struggle to re-create in a lab. My attitude would be open minded due to being open to the possibility we are alone.

Longirostris, Von Danikens theories have yet to be disproven. Others have counter theories but noone has absolutely dis proven his theories. Take the Piri Reis map of the land mass of Antarctica, found by Admiral Piri Reis in the 17 or 1800s, showing the actual land mass, under the ice, of Antarctica. It has never been free of ice since before the caveman but here is a map accurately showing the coastline that we, today, can only prove accurate with radar, depth sounding and satellite imaging. How, when and who debunked this theory from Chariots? I'd love to here that one. I have read about 20 out of 30 or so of his books and I don't agree with all his theories but most are almost impossible to disprove. I could give you 100 examples off the top of my head now that have yet to be disproved.


----------



## slim6y (May 5, 2011)

I think that was my point (not as elegantly put as your way) but was to open their mind to the possibility that there actually may not be life else where


----------



## ezekiel86 (May 5, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Slim6y, Take the Piri Reis map of the land mass of Antarctica, found by Admiral Piri Reis in the 17 or 1800s, showing the actual land mass, under the ice, of Antarctica. It has never been free of ice since before the caveman but here is a map accurately showing the coastline that we, today, can only prove accurate with radar, depth sounding and satellite imaging. How, when and who debunked this theory from Chariots? I'd love to here that one. I have read about 20 out of 30 or so of his books and I don't agree with all his theories but most are almost impossible to disprove. I could give you 100 examples off the top of my head now that have yet to be disproved.


 
Good work mate..that is one of the crackers...no one can work that one out..its freaking amazing !!!!
when I was watching it on Ancient Aliens it was a cracker ..pretty much fell off my seat hahah


----------



## fugawi (May 5, 2011)

Slim6y....thats what I thought you meant but was not sure.


----------



## slim6y (May 5, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Slim6y....thats what I thought you meant but was not sure.



that's just part of my mystique....


----------



## Australis (May 5, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Scientific theory gets changed and revised all the time, that is why it is called theory. They can say with certainty that some things are 100% like gravity for example, but they can't actually prove why a lot of things are the way they are, hence theory. For example, a lot of Einsteins theories are in the process of reevaluation at the moment, that is the beauty of science, nothing is set in stone and there is always something new to discover.



Gravity is also a theory, just like evolution. In the case of evolution it has been a rock solid theory for over 150 yrs. 
Theories are explanations of complex phenomena and are the epitome of scientific knowledge, nothing is higher than a theory. I still think you misunderstand scientific language, stating something a theory does not denoted a lack of evidence, also further evidence doesn't turns a theory into a law.



ezekiel86 said:


> The leading Scientists said the human race being able to build things and talk and do everything CAN NOT HAPPEN by just plain evolution. no way no how...thats why we have been in search for the " missing link "
> they have thought it was some kind of monkey or ape that we have not found yet but now realise thats crap..
> even if their was a magic monkey that we have not found ..we would still be walking around with clubs sleeping in caves..
> they said take a place that does not EVER get twisters ...then one day a twisters goes thru the town and distroys everything but at the same time as its smashing everything its building a 100% working 747 jet with all the nuts and bolts and new stickers put on it ready to fly...as in it can not happen...


 
Really? leading scientists, who, or just quacks from your favorite conspiracy program?

Ezekiel86, do you even know anything about evolution? 
Judging by your comments on missing links im guessing not. if you get yourself informed on the subject, you might not be as easily mislead.



fugawi said:


> Another one is theory. Relativity and evolution are both theories, not enough evidence to prove beyond absolute doubt, but physics and gravity are both LAWS, absolutely proven beyond absolute doubt.


 
Theories do not turn into laws based on levels of evidence as you suggest.


----------



## ezekiel86 (May 5, 2011)

Australis said:


> G
> 
> Really? leading scientists, who, or just quacks from your favorite conspiracy program?
> 
> ...


----------



## fugawi (May 5, 2011)

Sorry....bad example with gravity, but the difference between theory and laws of yours is incorrect. A theory is an educated opinion whereas a law is absolute. A law is the pinnacle of scientific FACT, a theory is an idea that cannot be proven as fact. When a theory is absolutely proven then it could become law.


----------



## Australis (May 5, 2011)

ezekiel86 said:


> I dont know anything at all please teach me o wise one...
> so what was wrong with the "missing link" comment ..



Are you familiar with the term pseudo-science. 
Well what do you consider a missing link in evolutionary terms?
Particularly, considering your comments about living in caves and carrying a club.



ezekiel86 said:


> as for the "quacks" from my "favorite conspiracy program"...have you seen the series ? Im guessing not



Yes ive seen most of the series, that's how ive come to the quacks conclusion.
Ive watched it, and you would really have to desperately want to have blind belief in it to get anything from it.Even in this thread you've conceded at least one person from the show is a known fraud.
Ill happily debunk anything from it you wish to raise (besides religious points). Or would you rather it face no scrutiny?




fugawi said:


> Sorry....bad example with gravity, but the difference between theory and laws of yours is incorrect. A theory is an educated opinion whereas a law is absolute. A law is the pinnacle of scientific FACT, a theory is an idea that cannot be proven as fact. When a theory is absolutely proven then it could become law.



>



Anne Marie Helmenstine said:


> Scientific Hypothesis, Theory, Law Definitions
> Learn the Language of Science
> 
> Words have precise meanings in science. For example, 'theory', 'law', and 'hypothesis' don't all mean the same thing. Outside of science, you might say something is 'just a theory', meaning it's supposition that may or may not be true. In science, a theory is an explanation that generally is accepted to be true. Here's a closer look at these important, commonly misused terms.
> ...


----------



## fugawi (May 5, 2011)

No exceptions have been found to a law. Theories can be disproven.

My original hypothesis on "laws vs theories" has just been backed by your evidence and now their is no evidence to disprove me it is now Law.
ie: My word=law..........


----------



## longirostris (May 6, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Slim6y, Open mindedness is the ability to entertain BOTH possibilities. I believe that we are not alone in the universe but I also know that what happened here was a 1 in a billion piece of good fortune that we struggle to re-create in a lab. My attitude would be open minded due to being open to the possibility we are alone.
> 
> Longirostris, Von Danikens theories have yet to be disproven. Others have counter theories but noone has absolutely dis proven his theories. Take the Piri Reis map of the land mass of Antarctica, found by Admiral Piri Reis in the 17 or 1800s, showing the actual land mass, under the ice, of Antarctica. It has never been free of ice since before the caveman but here is a map accurately showing the coastline that we, today, can only prove accurate with radar, depth sounding and satellite imaging. How, when and who debunked this theory from Chariots? I'd love to here that one. I have read about 20 out of 30 or so of his books and I don't agree with all his theories but most are almost impossible to disprove. I could give you 100 examples off the top of my head now that have yet to be disproved.



What makes you think they are von Danikens theories. The flying saucer connection with the pyramids and other unusual objects from antiquity was around long before von Daniken jumped on the bandwagon.There were many others before him talking about the possible connection between unexplained phenomena and extraterrestrial visitors. Thats one of the reasons he was discredited, he was plagiarisng and ripping off everybody else's work and thoughts on unexplained phenomena. Andrew Tomas is one I can think of whose book "We are not the first" was released before von Danikens efforts. No doubt then, you read about his discovery of hundreds of miles of underground caverns and tunnels in central and south america. Trouble is they don't exist and never did. Eric would have been a good sub editor for a British tabloid. Give them what they want who cares about the truth. 

I am not trying to "debunk" the Piri Reis map collection. The maps you are referring to are actually copies of even older maps. There is a point of view from some authors that some of the great maritime explorers like Columbus, Magellen, de Gama and others from this period actually had access to some of the maps that are in the Piri Reis collection and that the maps they had and used were copies of even older maps. There is even a map in the Piri Reis collection showing the profile of the coastlines and seas around the Mediterranean that matches a map made by US cartographers. The interesting thing is that the only way the cartographers could produce the map was by using satellite technology to take a photo from a point 100 miles above Cairo. 

Does that mean that Admiral Piri Reis or the original drafters of the maps had access to satellite technology? I think not. Do I have an explanation for it, no I don't. Thats why this sort of stuff gets lumped into unexplained phenomena. Unfortunately it then becomes cannon fodder for the "ET was here" lobby. 

It's funny because I used to eat this stuff up (read everything I could get) myself 30 years ago. Loved it, believed it, was convinced life was everywhere in the universe and ET would be coming or had definately visited. It was whilst "eating this stuff up" that I gradually came around and formed a view that life even though it is abundant on this planet could very well be and is most likely very rare in the universe. Even simple life forms such as single cell animals are likely to be extremely rare, what then the chances that those rare life forms actually evolve or develope into sentient beings actually capable of searching out other life forms or travelling across the vast expanses of the universe for whatever their purpose? Even rarer still. 

On this basis and following "the life in the universe will be rare rationale", the likelihood (probability) that "ET" visited the Earth in antiquity and produced maps (for whatever reason) that could one day turn up as oddities in a Turkish Admirals personal collection, I would say is very small indeed. Does not mean it did not happen but equally the existence of the maps does not mean it did happen. 

People need to temper their enthusiasm for trying to explain artifacts and oddities that defy a rational expanation. The fervour and gusto that people exhibit sometimes when discussing their opinions on unexplained phenomena is almost akin to religious zeal. Look at you. I make a comment about Erik von Daniken and you are all over me wanting me to disprove his theories. What about I chuck that one right back at you and ask YOU to PROVE "his"(sic) theories.

PS. I am surprised he could find a publisher that would publish any thing he wrote after the garbage he produced about the elaborate tunnel system that he found in Latin America somewhere. He took and published photos and described the whole system in great detail. I think that rubbish was in book 5 or 6, so I am blown away that any body would read him let alone publish him after that little fiasco. I know that was the last time I ever picked up an Eric von Daniken book. 

You see, I was one of the zealots and he destroyed my faith. Thanks be to Eric. For he madeth me walk down another path to enlightenment.


----------



## Grogshla (May 6, 2011)

let a player play dude. I am personally thankful that Eric has been so passionate in getting his views out there. More than any of us have done so lets not hate.


----------



## Australis (May 6, 2011)

fugawi said:


> No exceptions have been found to a law. Theories can be disproven.
> 
> My original hypothesis on "laws vs theories" has just been backed by your evidence and now their is no evidence to disprove me it is now Law.
> ie: My word=law..........



I'm not putting to you that any laws have been disproven, or that theories haven't been disproven either.
Your original hypothesis that by hierarchy theories are theories because they don't have enough evidence to become laws is still flawed.
The theory of evolution is never going to "become" a law, it will always be the theory of evolution. This does not mean it hasn't enough evidence or that some laws wont be included within the theory in the future. 

By the same token there is no scientific evidence against evolution, and most people consider it the "fact of evolution", i respectfully mention (hi colin) even large religious groups like the Vatican have officially conceded the legitimacy of evolution as fact for over 100yrs (or there about).


----------



## fugawi (May 6, 2011)

Longi....If I could prove his theories, I would become the father of the new world as the religions of the world collapse one after the other. I actually think that some of Von Danikens ideas are slightly over the top, sometimes a plate is just a pretty plate. He wasn't the first, nor did he claim to be but he was the one to bring it to the world and popularise it. He also took a small idea at the time and travelled the world, measuring, photographing and cataloging the evidence for his theories. He opened both your and my minds to all sort of possibilities, so his job is done. I'm also not some Von Danikenist zealot or something, I don't agree with all his findings, I haven't seen about the tunnels but most that have tried to disprove his ideas to this day, come out looking like fools reaching for any other explanation.

Australis....Every day a new discovery is found to completely flip evolution on its head. Not disproving evolution but sending it in a new direction. This is why it is still a "theory" and not the "law of evolution". The last post I wrote was just having fun with words


----------



## longirostris (May 6, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> let a player play dude. I am personally thankful that Eric has been so passionate in getting his views out there. More than any of us have done so lets not hate.



Anybody can play, dude, you just need to know the rules and more importantly how to play. Perhaps you need some help in this area as well. 
I just told you they are not his views. He ripped most of them of people who peddled this stuff years before him. By the way I do not hate anybody, especially not Eric von Daniken whom I merely regard with complete contempt.


----------



## Grogshla (May 6, 2011)

I dont need the help mate but thanks for the offer. 
So he ripped them off? who cares? he is just spreading the word.
If you have a problem with others opinions then simply don't post on the thread. 
Cheers


----------



## longirostris (May 6, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Longi....If I could prove his theories, I would become the father of the new world as the religions of the world collapse one after the other. I actually think that some of Von Danikens ideas are slightly over the top, sometimes a plate is just a pretty plate. He wasn't the first, nor did he claim to be but he was the one to bring it to the world and popularise it. He also took a small idea at the time and travelled the world, measuring, photographing and cataloging the evidence for his theories. He opened both your and my minds to all sort of possibilities, so his job is done. I'm also not some Von Danikenist zealot or something, I don't agree with all his findings, I haven't seen about the tunnels but most that have tried to disprove his ideas to this day, come out looking like fools reaching for any other explanation.
> 
> Australis....Every day a new discovery is found to completely flip evolution on its head. Not disproving evolution but sending it in a new direction. This is why it is still a "theory" and not the "law of evolution". The last post I wrote was just having fun with words



Fugawi, 

That is why these type of phenomena are unexplained because noone can prove or disprove ANY suggestion some quack or rocket scientist wants to make about them. I'll give credit where credit is due Eric von Daniken did indeed popularise what was already a growing movement or undercurrent of thought that the Earth had been visited at some time in its History. The one thing he did that no one before him actually did was to use a religious word in the title of his first book. It became a best seller. Yes he did indeed travel the world cataloguing and photographing and measuring as you say, what he was doing was following up on leads from other authors who had already expressed their view about a particular oddity or phenomena and then he would take it to the next level and include it in his works as evidence of ET having visited. No problem with using other peoples work to build your own discussion to support your own conclusions, but you have to acknowledge that it is other peoples work. He did not do this on many occassions. 

I must admit I have not heard of many sceptics trying to offer up any alternative suggestions for some of the "it must have been ET" conclusions offered up by the ET was here lobby, (but then as I said earlier I switched that off 30 odd years ago so I have not been listening) but they could not be any more foolish then some of the "theories" (sic) von Daniken dreamt up in some of his follow up offerings after Chariots of the Gods.

Thanks for making me think about it all again, I think I'll go back to concentrating on my dragons though, it is more fun and much more interesting. 

Cheers



Grogshla said:


> I dont need the help mate but thanks for the offer.
> So he ripped them off? who cares? he is just spreading the word.
> If you have a problem with others opinions then simply don't post on the thread.
> Cheers


 
I have already signed off, thanks for your comments though, much appreciated. I am just trying to help by trying to correct information that was being posted that was not entirely correct or right. Sorry you got ticked off about it. The only time I have a problem with other peoples opinions is when they get belligerent expressing them. 

Cheerio


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 1, 2011)

I would like to think that aliens would be using other dimensions (string theory) and we can not even fathom how they move and experience life. If they were in the 6th dimension they could travel time and space we would travel to the video store yet still be able to communicate with their peers at the same time they do that. 
Mind blowing.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 1, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> I would like to think that aliens would be using other dimensions (string theory) and we can not even fathom how they move and experience life. If they were in the 6th dimension they could travel time and space *we would travel to the video store yet still be able to communicate with their peers at the same time they do that. *
> Mind blowing.



I already do that... I text my missuses and say "What do you want to see, I am at the video shop...."


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 1, 2011)

Lmfao Paul


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2011)

UFO spotted in Jerusalem - Sunrise - Yahoo!7 TV


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 1, 2011)

Haha but Paul, that text message would have to go forwards or backwards in time to a different place!


----------

